# Amen---Leave it to Ted



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is a quote from Ted Nugent;

Ted Nugent: "Bad American"
The following editorial appeared in several newsletters (paper and on-line). Attributed to Ted Nugent, Rock Guitarist and Hunter/Naturalist, it appeared shortly after both of California's Democratic Senators, Barbara Boxer and Diane Feinstein, denounced him for being a "gun owner," and a "Rock Star." However, Ted Nugent denies having written it although he liked it so much that he posted it at his official website. We might also note that over the past five years, Ted has contributed more than $13.7 million to several children's charities and scholarship foundations.

I'm a "Bad American"-this pretty much sums it up for me.

I like big trucks, big boats, big houses, and naturally, pretty women. I believe the money I make belongs to me and my family; not some mid-level, government flunky with a bad comb-over who wants to give it away to crack addicts squirting out babies. I don't care about appearing compassionate. I don't think playing with toy guns makes you a killer. I believe ignoring your kids and giving them Prozac might. I think I'm doing better than the homeless, I don't think being a minority makes you noble or victimized. I have the right not to be tolerant of others because they are different, weird, or make me mad.

This is my life to live and not necessarily up to other's expectations. I know what SEX is and there are not varying degrees of it. I don't celebrate Kwanza - but if you want to, that's fine. I just don't believe everyone else should have to. I believe that if you're selling me a Dairy Queen milkshake, a pack of cigarettes, or a motel room, that you should do it in English. As a matter of fact, if you are an American citizen, you should speak English. My uncles and forefathers should not have died in vain so that you can leave the countries you were born in, come here, disrespect ours, and make us bend to your will. Get over it. I think the cops have every right to shoot your sorry butt if you're running from them after they told you to stop. If you can't understand the word 'freeze' or 'stop' in English, see the previous line. I don't use the lame excuse, "It's for the children," as a shield for unpopular opinions or actions.

I know how to count votes and I feel much safer letting a machine with no political affiliations do a recount when needed. I know what lying is, and it's never based on one's definition of the words. I don't think that just because you weren't born in this country, you should qualify for any special loan programs, government-sponsored bank loans, etc., so that you can open a hotel, 7-Eleven, trinket shop or anything else, while the indigenous people can't even get a decent high school education. I didn't take the initiative in inventing the Internet. I thought the Taco Bell dog was funny. I want to bring back safe and sane fireworks. I believe no one ever died because of something Ozzy Osbome, Ice-T. or Marilyn Manson sang, but that doesn't mean I want to listen to that crap from someone else's car when I'm stopped at a red light-but I respect your right to do so. I think that being a student doesn't give you any more enlightenment than someone working at a Blockbuster or Jack In The Box.. I don't want to eat or drink anything with the words 'light,' 'lite,' or 'fat-free' on the package.

Our soldiers did not go overseas to risk their lives defending our Constitution so that decades later you can tell me that it's "a living document, ever changing, and open to interpretation." The guys who wrote it were light-years ahead of their time and meant what they said. Now leave that sacred parchment alone or there's going to be trouble. I don't hate the rich. I help the poor. I know that professional wrestling is fake. I've never owned, or was a slave, and a large percentage of our forefathers weren't wealthy enough to own one either. Please stop blaming me because some prior white guys were idiots. And remember, many White, Indian, Chinese, and other races have been enslaved too-it was wrong for every one of them.

I believe that a self-righteous, liberal Democrat with a cause, is more dangerous than a Hell's Angel with an attitude. I want to know exactly which church the "Reverend" Jessie Jackson preaches at, and what exactly is his job function. I own a gun, you can own a gun, and any red-blooded American should be allowed to own a gun; but if you use it in a crime, then you should do the time. I think Bill Gates has a right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If this makes you mad then feel free to invent the next computer operating system and put your name on the building. Ask your buddy who invented the Internet to help you.

I don't believe in 'Hate Crime' legislation. Even suggesting it makes me mad. You're telling me that someone who is a minority, gay, disabled, another nationality, or otherwise different from the mainstream of this country, has more value as a human being than I do as a white male. If someone kills anyone, I'd say that's a 'Hate Crime.' We don't need any more laws! Let's enforce the ones that we already have.

I think turkey bacon, turkey beef, turkey-fake-anything sucks. I believe that it doesn't take a village to raise a child-it takes a parent with the guts to stand up to their kid, spank his little butt, and say "NO!" when it's necessary to do so. I'll admit that the only movie that ever made me cry was "Ol' Yeller." I didn't realize that Dr. Seuss was a genius until I had a kid. I will not be frowned upon or looked down upon or be kept silent because I have these beliefs and opinions. I thought this country allowed me that right. I will not conform or compromise just to keep form hurting somebody's feelings. I'm neither angry nor disenfranchised, no matter how desperately the mainstream media wants the world to believe otherwise.

AMEN and How true, How true. :beer: :beer: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Way to go uncle ted.....if it was him who wrote it! Amen to who ever wrote this.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Here is the truth about this bit of spam mail:



> Origins: Just about any unsourced list of witty observations about our politics and social mores gets credited to humorist George Carlin these days, even when it doesn't really sound like anything he would write. Carlin may sometimes use the format of stringing together a few dozen pithy comments about a wide variety of topical subjects, but the tone of his humor is nothing like this reactionary piece. If any doubt remained, Carlin himself swept it away by announcing on his web site that he is not the author of the
> article.
> 
> If not Carlin, then who did write it? This piece has also been credited to a number of decidedly conservative, outspoken media figures, such as rock star Ted Nugent, talk radio host Rush Limbaugh, and actor-comedian Denis Leary, but the even if the article may seem to echo the political opinions of these men, it doesn't quite match any of them, nor does the language used sound quite right for any of these figures. (Leary, like Carlin, has been credited with creating some other Internet favorites, such as a vituperative discourse on e-mail chain letters and the "Are You Man Enough?" essay.
> ...


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't care who wrote it. It is awesome.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of the stuff ted said i like, especially about parents taking care of there kids

but i still think ted nugent is frickin' nut job, but thats just one mans opinion...


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the Ted one better...sounds like somthing he would say...and me too for that fact. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Fireball; I don't know about the mail peice you have refered to, but I found this peice on Ted at http://www.swapmeetdave.com under United We Stand. As far as it goes I couldn't agree with it more.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

agree 100% :beer:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Norm; I agree, Ted is a frickin' nut job but that's whatmakes him likable. :beer:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

In main stream thinking he is a nut job.

Why ??cause he says allot of things off the cuff and what is on his mind. 
In a way that doesnt matter if it is PC or not.

I say all this with GREAT respect for this man , i too think he is a little off.
BUT TED YOU GO MAN. KEEP up your free speaking and standing up for all of us hunters and REAL PARENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey i just gave my opinion. I am probably wrong, but man i see that guy on tv and think he is frickin crazy, good music man though.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Norm; The thing about it is most of us ( I think Ted included ) agree with you. He is a bit off, but straight up says what he thinks. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great Post! Agree 100% :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

SODSUCKER said:


> I don't care who wrote it. It is awesome.


 Well said :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:  :beer:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

So...ted doesn't support higher education. Damn.


----------

